# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >   Finished my plane, airport book this afternoon as I chilled out on my first day at the villa. 
 > 
 > This is a chilling story about Irish folk in Boston, and Ireland, with the cooperation of The Church.

## phil62

Finished my plane, airport book this afternoon as I chilled out on my first day at the villa. 

This is a chilling story about Irish folk in Boston, and Ireland, with the cooperation of The Church. Tells of what lengths people go to to place babies in PROPER homes as they play God. 

John Banville is the prize winning author of THE SEA which was quite good too.

----------


## MIke R

I loved The Sea..I'll check it out..is it in hardcover only?

----------


## phil62

I have it in soft and can bring it to you at lunch on Saturday. How cool is that?

----------


## MIke R

appreciate that much but I am placing an order today and can have it my hands by Wednesday...thats a subject that could have a lot of interest up here...dont know how I missed it

----------


## phil62

I will do a hand off on the beach to a fellow reader. No problem. Yup, your territory for sure. A

----------


## andynap

> appreciate that much but I am placing an order today and can have it my hands by Wednesday...thats a subject that could have a lot of interest up here...dont know how I missed it




You could always get Kindle and have it NOW.  }:|

----------


## MIke R

love the feel of books...love the look of lots of books on a shelf

no thanks.....

----------


## andynap

I knew that.

----------


## JEK

> love the feel of books...love the look of lots of books on a shelf
> 
> no thanks.....



 I love all of that too, but I'm taking 5 books with me to SBH this week and a love the packing factor.

----------


## andynap

Aren't you going to be a bit busy to read??  :thumbdown:

----------


## MIke R

> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
> love the feel of books...love the look of lots of books on a shelf
> 
> no thanks.....
> 
> 
> 
>  I love all of that too, but I'm taking 5 books with me to SBH this week and a love the packing factor.




yeah I can see that angle as well for sure...Im taking one book....not too much time to read  for us in the short time we will be there..mostly for the airport and plane ride

----------


## JEK

For a long trip it is about taking 5 books and reading all of them. For a short trip it is about having 3 going at once and bouncing around based on the mood. I don't think paper will be replaced for a long time, but I love downloading a book at will while sitting in the airport.

----------


## MIke R

yeah we take 3 - 4  books or so on a longer  trip and we try and make sure we both want to read all of them so this way one book entertains two people over the course of the vacation...and we dont take hardcovers...Trade Paperback is a much better read than Mass Market Paperback and takes up very little space

----------

